# saint nazaire to gijon ferry



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am thinking of using this route in 2011 to tour portugal prices seem very good, just wondered if anybody has been on this route please???


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Gijon ferry*

I have used the Plymouth to Santander ferry before but never again (too rough, too long). I have though about this crossing as it's a lot cheaper and a bit shorter. Sorry I cannot be of further help. :?


----------

